# Datentypen umwandeln



## der_beginner (26. Aug 2003)

Liebe Heinzelmännchen

wie kann ich ein double in ein int verwandeln? es gibt da eine methode intValue (), ich brings aber nicht fertig. Habe es so probiert: 

die double f resultiert aus einer Berechnung mit der Math Class:


```
double f = ....;   
int g = f.intValue ();
```


dann heissts aber "double cannot be dereferenced"

vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## DTR (26. Aug 2003)

Hi,

um die Methode intValue() verwenden zu können müsstest du deinen double erst in ein Objekt der Klasse Double packen (Stichwort Wraperklassen). Das ist aber viel zu umständlich. Du kannst einfach einen carsten. Das macht man mit Klammern, also:

double d = 3.5;
int i = (int) d;

Dabei wird allerdings nicht gerundet, sondern abgeschnitten. Zum Runden gibt es eine Methoden in Math.


----------



## omosde (26. Aug 2003)

Hi,

ich kenn ja nun carsten nicht, aber du meinst sicher casten! Recht hast aber trotzdem!  :lol:


----------



## DTR (26. Aug 2003)

Sorry das passiert im Eifer des Gefechtes. Gruß noch mal an alle Carstens da draußen.


----------



## omosde (26. Aug 2003)

10 Stunden Arbeitstag, da muss ein wenig Spass auch mal erlaubt sein!

Gruesse somit auch alle Carsten's!


----------

